# Blue Pheasant



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Hunted yesterday in southern Rolette County,shot a blue pheasant. Has anyone ever shot or seen anything like this? Also limited out. Wouldn't have even known there were birds around if it wasn't for my trusty GSP.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Did the rooster have a shorter than normal tail lenght, if so, you most likely shot an "escaped" bird from a game farm. They are a relatively new breed that game farms use because they are a little more compact and are decent fliers.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Bioman ; Rooster has a 22" tail and about 1/8" spurs. Thanks for the reply. I haven't a picture yet but found one at http://mc2.vicnet.net.au/users/tambofine/pheasant.html, again thanks.
Going back to look for more!!!!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I once saw a pheasant hunting show and they were shooting blue pheasants and ringnecks.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I was traveling home yesterday through central ND. I saw ten pheasants on the road. Four roosters and six hens. One rooster and three hens were "blue". The blue rooster was very dark in color and blue across the upper body and head. The three hens were very dark brown (when they flushed - they almost appeared to be ringneck roosters.

The four roosters headed down into a cattail creek. After checking the corners for posted signs the dog and I followed. I picked up one ringneck. As we (dog and I) were searching for the downed bird, the blue rooster busted out and I did not get a shot.


----------

